# [OT] Quanto è brutto firefox 0.9 [Correggo: E' BELLISSIMO!]

## Cazzantonio

 *premessa wrote:*   

> Premetto che le considerazioni contenute in questo post sono soprattutto di carattere estetico e quindi relative alla soggettività dell'osservatore, e premetto anche che non sono un fanatico dei font nel senso che di solito non ci penso nemmeno... quindi per farmi schifare devo averli trovati davvero brutti e quindi scusate queste mie esternazioni se non capite il mio problema

 

Ho appena emerso Firefox 0.9 e mi sono accorto che rispetto al suo predecessore è peggiorato e di parecchio!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Intanto il tema di default fa schifo e vabbè... la fatica di andare a scaricarne uno decente non è poi molta (ma lasciare quello di default del vecchio gli stava fatica?)  :Mad: 

La cosa comunque veramente fastidiosa sono i font installati di default che sono veramente penosi  :Evil or Very Mad:  (sinceramente con il predecessore non avevo mai sentito nemmeno la necessità di guardare come si cambiavano i font... andavano più che bene) e mi riferico agli adobe-qualcosa...

Ho provato anche i font antialiasing (presi paro paro dal post sui font di xorg di solka) ma purtroppo mi sembrano sfocati (mi fanno strizzare gli occhi di continuo e dopo un po' ho un mal di capo terribile che aumenta la veemenza del mio attacco contro firefox)  :Crying or Very sad: 

Siccome prima di perdere un paio d'ore a provare tutti i font preferisco passare ad usare !!!windows!!! (no... scherzo   :Very Happy:   magari cambio semplicemente browser...) non è che qualcuno ha trovato una combinazione decente di font (nemmeno uno... tre tipi diversi bisogna metterne! maledetti!)  e la vuole condividere con il mondo onde evitare la fatica al suo prossimo??? Please  :Embarassed:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sinceramente a parte quest'ultima defaiance l'ho sempre considerato uno dei migliori browser... mi dispiacerebbe dover cambiare...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## n3m0

Visto che io sono passato a FF9 senza problemi (a parte il tema orrendo subito cambiato con Noia Lite), perchè non fai uno screenshot così da farmi(ci) capire lo stato dei tuoi font?

A me sono uguali a prima...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Eccolo qua

Comunque non è un "Problema" nel vero senso del termine... posso vivere ugualmente bene anche senza i font carini nel browser...in fatti ci ho messo l'[OT] apposta

Per continuare la discussione... per esempio sono brutti da morire i font della barra in alto, non riesco a distinguere le virgole dai punti e ogni tanto il testo cambia dimensioni in modo fastidioso (nel senso che qualche riga e/o parola è di dimensioni diverse dal resto del testo)

----------

## shev

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Intanto il tema di default fa schifo e vabbè... la fatica di andare a scaricarne uno decente non è poi molta (ma lasciare quello di default del vecchio gli stava fatica?)

 

Hanno avuto una discussione/contrasto con il tipo che ha creato il vecchio stile e così l'hanno tolto dalla distribuzione di default, tutto qui. Se vuoi usare cmq quello vecchio si chiama Qute e lo trovi qui

----------

## n3m0

a me non sono così i font   :Shocked: 

mi sorge un dubbio, non sara' mica compilato su GTK1?

dallo screenshot non riesco a capire...

hai la USE gtk2, vero?

In tal caso, non so aiutarti  :Sad: 

E poi, quando io uso firefox fuori da Gnome, faccio sempre partire X con dpi=92 (opzione -dpi di xinit), se no si vede uno schifo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si che ho gtk2... 

```
#cat /etc/make.conf

These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx 3dnow sse gnome gtk gtk2 dvd dvdr cdr alsa 

usb ipv6 tiff gif acpi mozilla directfb flac wmf xvid gimpprint 

moznoxft"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Dicevi dpi 92.... provo e vedo che cambia

Ma in ogni caso che c'entra gnome?

Dici che i font della barra in alto e dei menu sono quelli di gnome e li posso cambiare da gnome? (sono totalmente ignorante sui font... per me finora erano un qualche cosa che esisteva punto)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il fatto che sotto gnome non mi consenta di cambiare la voce Window title font (è grigia e inselezionabile dal menù grafico) può essere legato al problema?

----------

## n3m0

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma in ogni caso che c'entra gnome?
> 
> 

 

Dicevo di Gnome solo per la questione dei DPI.

Gnome, se non è speficicato il parametro -dpi di xinit (oppure l'opzione DisplaySize all'interno dell'XF86Config), setta il DPI a 92, cosa che non fanno gli altri WM/DE.

----------

## n3m0

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il fatto che sotto gnome non mi consenta di cambiare la voce Window title font (è grigia e inselezionabile dal menù grafico) può essere legato al problema?

 

Non credo, visto che anche a me è così (anche se non so perche', effettivamente, ma me ne sono sempre fregato  :Razz: )

----------

## mrfree

Qui nessun problema... anzi firefox 0.9 è più veloce del suo predecessore   :Wink:  e nessun problema di font rilevato

NB: Non è un messaggio della serie: na na nnananna (con enfasi)... a me funziona e a te no, è solo per testimoniare che deve essere un problema della tua configurazione e non di firefox 0.9   :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Il problema si riduce allo scoprire dove si cambiano i font dei menù e delle barre per firefox, visto che per ora solo in firefox mi da questi font inguardabili

In ogni caso potreste postarmi le vostre configurazioni dei font? Giusto per capire dove possa essere l'errore   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

A me veramente il 0.9 pare nettamente + figo di quello prima...

----------

## X-Drum

secondo me la nuova ver. d ifirefox rulla parecchio:

sul fisso vedo tutto bene, sul laptop un po meno... ma li in generale vedo tutto un po + "sgranato"

le extensions lavorano e la gestione dei temi è fika...

mi ritengo soddisfatto

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

la 0.9 e' decisamente piu leggibile e meno stancante delle precedenti sul mio notebook..

----------

## motaboy

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il fatto che sotto gnome non mi consenta di cambiare la voce Window title font (è grigia e inselezionabile dal menù grafico) può essere legato al problema?

 

Per modificarla devi attivare l'opzione che trovi in fondo, adesso non mi ricordo, qualcosa come "dettagliato...".

In questo caso la tanto decantata HIG non ha funzionato...

----------

## elpollodiablo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

scusate ma moznoxft a che serve   :Question: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

[quote=elpollodiablo]scusate ma moznoxft a che serve Question

[/quote]

hai capito tutto... a fare danno!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Era una flag che avevo messo nel make.conf perchè in un howto per xorg avevo letto che era necessaria per usare i font antialiased sotto firefox, poi mi ero stancato dei font antialiased e me ne ero dimenticato! Ho appena ricompilato senza quella flag (torno ora a casa dopo un festone e mente mi ubriacavo il pc ricompilava mozzilla e fairfocs) e funziona alla meraviglia  :Very Happy: 

Se volete fate un

```

ale@casa01 ale $ euse -i moznoxft

moznoxft [-] [ ] [L] [net-www/mozilla] : Disable XFT support in mozilla and/or firefox

```

per vedere che fa la use incriminata... toglie il supporto per i font giusti appunto...  :Wink: 

Quindi correggo la mia opinione: Firefox 0.9 è pèiù che bello!!!! (spero non sia l'alcool che confonde la mia vista e che sia bello anche domattina al risveglio però!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## elpollodiablo

e tutti vissero felici e contenti....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

io l'ho provato su... ehm... winzoz... e andava quasi da dio, qualche piccola incompatibilità con alcuni siti (ma meglio di Opera...) purtroppo il 99% dei webmaster si preoccupa piu che altro della compatibilità per internet explorer...

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> purtroppo il 99% dei webmaster si preoccupa piu che altro della compatibilità per internet explorer...

 

infatti, e piu' che altro se ne infiskia allegramente degli standard...

====================>W3C ROCKS

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> infatti, e piu' che altro se ne infiskia allegramente degli standard...
> 
> ====================>W3C ROCKS

 

Esattamente... il problema che una gran parte di webmaster sono ragazzini che usano dreamweaver e tool di questo genere.

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il problema che una gran parte di webmaster sono ragazzini che usano dreamweaver e tool di questo genere.

 

...Se poi essistono webmONster che compiono tali oscenità anche dopo i 28 anni hehehhe allora è grave eh!  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ...Se poi essistono webmONster che compiono tali oscenità anche dopo i 28 anni hehehhe allora è grave eh! 

 

purtroppo esistono......

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> infatti, e piu' che altro se ne infiskia allegramente degli standard...====================>W3C ROCKS

 

Agree... E speriamo che le varie leggi sull'accessibilità [anche se solo per siti delle PA] diano un forte segnale...  :Wink: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Esattamente... il problema che una gran parte di webmaster sono ragazzini che usano dreamweaver

 

Beh dai almeno lo usassero bene [in versione codice cioè  :Rolling Eyes: ]... L'hanno ingegnerizzato con tutti e 2 gli occhi rivolti agli standard ed ha un bel po' di piccoli tool che sono strautili [specie la visualizzazione dei tag che potrebbero causare bug dei diversi motori di rendering o tag non riconosciuti].

il webmastella si affida dal programma WYSIWYG e non al codice... Ma la via è quella  :Very Happy: 

----------

## berus

Ciao a tutti. Scusate se "riesumo" il post. Non posso vedere il precedente screenshot quindi vi posto il mio. 

ss-1

ss-2

X.org (6.7.0-r2)

Fluxbox (0.9.9)

Firefox 0.9

Ho letto le giude e prima di sistemare fluxbox mi sono buttato su Firefox.. Solo che è tutto un po' sfocato e stancante.. ho sbagliato qualcosa? Grazie[/url]

----------

## rinosan_76

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   infatti, e piu' che altro se ne infiskia allegramente degli standard...====================>W3C ROCKS 
> 
> Agree... E speriamo che le varie leggi sull'accessibilità [anche se solo per siti delle PA] diano un forte segnale... 
> 
>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Esattamente... il problema che una gran parte di webmaster sono ragazzini che usano dreamweaver 
> ...

 

Le leggi sull'accessibilità che ho letto io ultimamente sono una bufala colossale! Le ha scritto uno che vive su un pianeta diverso dal mio! In più i controlli sono ancora peggio! Basterà saper usare un tool per poter certificare il lavoro (tranne quello fatto da te); poi su javascript e java c'è ancora un po' di confusione e non si sa che fine faranno.

----------

## Marculin

 *berus wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti. Scusate se "riesumo" il post. Non posso vedere il precedente screenshot quindi vi posto il mio. 
> 
> ss-1
> 
> ss-2
> ...

 

prova a ricompilarlo senza xft  :Wink:  io lo preferisco!

----------

## berus

Intendi dire usando USE="moznoxft"? E' già così.

Ma è vero che sui laptop invece è da togliere?

----------

## berus

Ho ri-compilato firefox con -moznoxtf e funziona tutto.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *berus wrote:*   

> Ho ri-compilato firefox con -moznoxtf e funziona tutto.  

 

dai tuoi screenshots sembra che tu stia usando i fonts antialiased (hai mica seguito qualche guida qui sul forum?)... con quei font dei usare USE="moznoxft", ricordati solo di ricompilarlo senza quella flag se per caso decidi di abbandonare i fonts antialiased, altrimenti viene un pastrocchio

----------

## berus

Ma il Verdana è antialiased? Perchè adesso tutto è ricompilato con -moznoxft e provando un po' di caratteri M$ è tutto "bello"..   :Confused: 

----------

